

Ask HN: What are some of the YC companies that are totally B2B and Enterprise? - ayanb


======
ig1
The medical ones (Comprehend, DrChrono), the tech-as-a-service ones (Heroku,
Mailgun) the analytic ones (Chart.io, Mixpanel), various database startups
(Clustrix, Fathom), business market/search (42Floors,Tuxebo), industry
specific tools (PlanGrid) and many more...

------
hubrix
Acunote

